# Please help me id this plant



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

I live in the PNW - willamette valley and this has shown up in our garden... since it is not anywhere else on our property except where we spread straw, we assume it came in as a weed in the straw... however, it grows nicely and I am wondering if I can feed it to the rabbits....


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I believe that is Common Dock.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Dock yes. Not sure if it's common or curly.
http://ir.library.oregonstate.edu/xmlui/bitstream/handle/1957/16791/pnw398.pdf


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Well using the Weed ID sites, I think I have broadleaf dock.... definitely doesn't meet the curly description.... 

So broadleaf dock is edible? I see some say yes, some say no... livestock get sick.. rabbitS???


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's not on the rabbit safe plant list sticky in the rabbit forum. And in a search on the 'net I didn't find anything about rabbits eating it. Deer and sheep supposedly eat it but not rabbits. 

Curly dock was reported to be a rabbit food on one site I saw but the wild rabbits here never touch it. I had some growing in my rabbit pen and they never touched it there.

It's high in oxyalic acid (sp?) something rabbits usually avoid.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

We have curly dock and rabbits here don't seem to touch it. Dock seeds are edible, ground into a flour and substituted up to half for other flours if I remember right. Curly or yellow dock has medicinal uses, should be the same for common? I know people sometimes eat the very young leaves of dock.

ETA: to get rid of it you have to dig up every single bit of the tuberous root. It will grow back from every piece you leave. Mulching with old hay is how we got curly dock in our garden. Will continue to do the same though because the benefits of mulching outweigh the couple of problem plants you can get from it. But! learn what dock seedheads look like and pull them out of your straw and dispose of them so you don't propagate it so much


----------

